# Milk left out all night. Still okay?



## Ravenlost

Hubby left a half gallon of unopened organic milk on the kitchen counter last night. He also left the heat set on 68. Think the milk is okay? I stuck it in the fridge when I found it this morning. It sat out for about 12 hours.


----------



## GrannyG

You can always use it to make bread pudding...taste it, it is probably fine...


----------



## Trixie

Yes, if it tastes and smells OK, it should be.


----------



## springvalley

If it was raw I`d say yes, store bought, I would only use it for cooking. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Tiempo

As long as it passes the smell test it's fine IMO. Just use it up quickly.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Personally I would cook with it. Make a nice rice pudding or something.


----------



## springvalley

I vote for bread pudding, be down for a taste. I love bread pudding, think I`ll make some. > Marc


----------



## Tiempo

Try a savory bread pudding for a change, layer the egg/milk soaked bread with grated Gruyere cheese and chopped herbs and some ground black pepper, it's really yummy!


----------



## tallpines

Pork Chops....or.... liver ........
baked in a milk sauce is WONDERFUL!


----------



## clovis

I wouldn't drink it, but that is just me.


----------



## bloogrssgrl

I'd use it.

In my house, if the milk was left out all night there is no question as to whether it would be good or not. It's so cold in here that if someone is standing with the refrigerator door open we (jokingly) yell, "Stop wasting electricity standing there with the door open! That light bulb in there doesn't come on for free, you know!"


----------



## Forest

Like others have said the sniff test has your answer.


----------



## mekasmom

I'd make a big skillet of gravy to go on top of biscuits for breakfast. Or some potato soup for lunch. I'd definatly use it though.


----------



## arabian knight

If it was store bought absolutely yes you can use it. Which I have done many times, if not the gallon at least a huge glass that I have sitting next to the bed. And even right now I am finishing the glass left out all night long. LOL. But, if it was raw milk. In no way would I even try to use that stuff after a night left out.


----------



## mekasmom

arabian knight said:


> If it was store bought absolutely yes you can use it. Which I have done. But, if it was raw milk. In no way would I even try to use that stuff after a night left out.


Now, I would be the complete opposite. I would much rather trust raw milk. It is common to leave milk out overnight to separate then skim the cream the next morning. We've done that since I was a kid visiting Grandma. You skim the cream in the morning to make butter everyday after it sat out on the pantry shelf overnight. She would use the milk that next morning for breakfast, and put whatever was left in the fridge to save for cheese. They milked morning and night, so you would have new milk that morning to set all day to separate.


----------



## arabian knight

Now why. At least store bought has been brought up to a nice high temp to kill off anything that maybe present, and sure can't say that with any raw milk. And lets see this glass of milk is now been out over 14 hours and it is still good. Try and say that with a glass of raw milk left out, if that is fit to drink after that length of time. And I keep the house quite warm also. Warmer then I bet anybody on here. 72 at night 77 day time. So it isn't the temp in the room either that has kept this glass of milk being able to still drink it in prefect knowledge that nothing is bad in it yet, at this point in time.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

If you had grown up in the era where the milkman delivered, you wouldn't think twice about using it.


----------



## Ravenlost

Um, I can remember the milkman delivering bottles of milk on our doorstep, but that was over 40 years ago so don't remember how long it might have sat there.

The carton isn't bulging so we're going to use it. Will do the sniff test, but I have a habit of doing that every time I take the milk out.


----------



## chickenista

You said 'unopened'.
Believe you me, that unopened milk has been cold/war/cold/war/cold/warm before you ever bought it at the store.
As long as it still has the seal intact it is just fine.
No air with contaminants introduced into it, it is just the same as it was yesterday.


----------



## springvalley

Well maybe I have missed something here, milk left out overnight on the counter, raw or store bought, I probably wouldn`t drink either. Whats next, just keeping your milk on the shelf next to the cereal. Arabian Knight, what has soured you on raw milk anyway? I have grown up on it as have all my family and and many , many other people that have dairies. And we have never gotten sick from it, have we just adjusted our systems to it. I have gotten sick from eating at dinners in town more than I ever have from on the farm. Just curious, you don`t have to answer me, and don`t give me a text book reason. > Thanks Marc


----------



## TJN66

I would use it for cooking only. Hubby would toss it.


----------



## horsepoor21

Store bought milk scares me . I've done a few little "scientific" tests of my own .... Do you realize store bought milk can sit in a sippy cup for three days without souring ?? It also turns green ,or blue when it does finally sour. yuck ....

It reminds me of Sara Lee bread . I've seen that bread last longer than a month without molding ! Really makes me wonder what's in all that stuff . YUCK !

ETA > I wouldn't drink raw milk that sat out either though ...


----------

